# London Forum Meet - 21st April 2012



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2012)

The next Forum Meet will be in London

Date: Saturday, 21st April 2012 from 12:00 midday.

Venue: Penderel's Oak

283-288 High Holborn
Holborn
Greater London
WC1V 7HP







Attending:
Northerner
Steff
ukjohn 
MarkT +1
Nicky1970
Sazzaroo (hopefully)
Shiv
cathplum
SimplesL (hopefully)
Gail1
rustee2011
Barb + 1 (hopefully)
RachelT (hopefully)
Medusa
rossi_mac

All are welcome!  Let me know if you are planning on coming so I can add you to the list


----------



## Mark T (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm planning to be me+1.  I'll possibly be in the area from 11am ish (probably go playing on the nearby Lincoln Inn Fields if the weather is good).


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I'm planning to be me+1.  I'll possibly be in the area from 11am ish (probably go playing on the nearby Lincoln Inn Fields if the weather is good).



Looking forward to meeting you again Mark  Last year's April Meet was very hot and sunny as I recall!


----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Looking forward to meeting you again Mark  Last year's April Meet was very hot and sunny as I recall!



Yeah it twas we sat by those doors, it was the one were Tom bought us all a glass of bubbley to


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 17, 2012)

Steff said:


> Yeah it twas we sat by those doors, it was the one were Tom bought us all a glass of bubbley to




No bubbley for me Steff, I'll have a small glass of diluted water


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 17, 2012)

_oh shucks John look at you pushing the boat out eh! Seeing as Steff is buying at least make it a large one hun_


----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _oh shucks John look at you pushing the boat out eh! Seeing as Steff is buying at least make it a large one hun_



Er where have I said im buying lol .

Il be buying Alan a drink and so far the list is no longer  and if i remember rightly saz you are buying me a drink for something i did for you wink wink x


----------



## RissyKay (Mar 17, 2012)

If it wasn't 2 days before my PayDay I would prob be there!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 17, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _oh shucks John look at you pushing the boat out eh! Seeing as Steff is buying at least make it a large one hun_




There you are Sazz, theres your answer, she only buys for her favourites, I cant even get a glass of water out of her.


----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> There you are Sazz, theres your answer, she only buys for her favourites, I cant even get a glass of water out of her.



She has a name


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2012)

RissyKay said:


> If it wasn't 2 days before my PayDay I would prob be there!



Doesn't have to cost much! National Express or Megatrain Portsmouth to London, bring some sandwiches and have a couple of diet cokes!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 17, 2012)

Alan,  You had better put me on the doubtful list. Something has cropped up  which I cannot discuss on here, it will depend on the outcome if I can make it or not

John


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Alan,  You had better put me on the doubtful list. Something has cropped up  which I cannot discuss on here, it will depend on the outcome if I can make it or not
> 
> John



OK John. Whatever it is, I hope for a good outcome.


----------



## cazscot (Mar 18, 2012)

As much as I would love to visit London and everyone as hazel says train fairs rediculous and although I really enjoyed the drive down to the Birmingham meet I couldn't drive Glasgow to London (and I don't know if Hazel and my friendship would survive it either   ).


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 18, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> There you are Sazz, theres your answer, she only buys for her favourites, I cant even get a glass of water out of her.




_Don't you worry there John I'll make sure you get your glass of London's best quality! Would say something on the lines of tightness and people from the North but don't want to start a riot now!
Hope you can make it John would be great to see you there

*Steff *

Of course I did and always stick to my promises take it you'll be having a glass of London's finest too then?

I see this Lioness is becoming untamable_


----------



## gail1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Have looked up prrises of tickets its 2540 return or 2970 first class I knew habing that disabled rail card giving ,e a 1/3 off was wortj it


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2012)

gail1 said:


> Have looked up prrises of tickets its 2540 return or 2970 first class I knew habing that disabled rail card giving ,e a 1/3 off was wortj it



Bargain!


----------



## shiv (Mar 19, 2012)

Should be there!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2012)

shiv said:


> Should be there!



Brilliant!


----------



## cathplum (Mar 19, 2012)

*12 till ...?*

How long do you meet for? I might be able to come, but a little later??

Cath


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2012)

cathplum said:


> How long do you meet for? I might be able to come, but a little later??
> 
> Cath



We'll be there from 12 to about 7pm Cath, so just pop along when you can, it will be great to meet you


----------



## SimplesL (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi

Can somone enlighten me as to where in London the meet is. If I manage to get there I'd be arriving at Victoria since the bus from Oxford goes there.

I'm hopeless on the Tube & lose all sense of direction as soon as I enter into that underground world!


----------



## cathplum (Mar 19, 2012)

Great! I'll come after karate - most probably arrive about 3pm  Look forward to making some new friends!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2012)

SimplesL said:


> Hi
> 
> Can somone enlighten me as to where in London the meet is. If I manage to get there I'd be arriving at Victoria since the bus from Oxford goes there.
> 
> I'm hopeless on the Tube & lose all sense of direction as soon as I enter into that underground world!



You need to cross the road to Victoria rail station, then follow the signs to Victoria Underground. Catch the Victoria line to Oxford Circus and change there to the Central line to Holborn  It's only a few stops. Not sure if there is a bus, perhaps one of the locals knows?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2012)

cathplum said:


> Great! I'll come after karate - most probably arrive about 3pm  Look forward to making some new friends!



Excellent!


----------



## imtrying (Mar 20, 2012)

Ah man, I was going to come to this, until i just checked the date and Charlton are playing at home that day, so I shall be there  damn it. 

Hopefully the next one will be on an away day or not in season


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 20, 2012)

*Circle D/ Forum..*

*Circle D Clarifications....*

Hi guys...

Sorry for any confusion but I never actually said/conf Circle D would have it's birthday in London this year, I think this was 'assumed' and put onto the calendar. I have held it two years running in London but felt this year it should be based in Kent where majority of our members are. Plus am going for the countryside side of things this year instead of the hustle and bustle of London.

As previously posted Circle D is totally seperate from this forum and something I started four years ago for 18-30's with diabetes. For the last two years we have advertised the birthday as a forum meet too, to include all you guys. I have made many friends on here and continue to advertise the forum and pop in when I can.

Each 'circle d birthday' the 18-30's age bracket gets opened to all ages as over the years I have met fabulous D people younger and older than our age bracket so is nice to include all once a year. Our four year bday event is posted on the events page and you are all very welcome 

Very happy there is a London event planned...woohoo go Northey!!!

Hope that all makes sense ?!

D love...

S xxx

Shelley x x x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2012)

Shelb1uk said:


> *Circle D Clarifications....*
> ...Each 'circle d birthday' the 18-30's age bracket gets opened to all ages as over the years I have met fabulous D people younger and older than our age bracket so is nice to include all once a year. Our four year bday event is posted on the events page and you are all very welcome
> 
> Very happy there is a London event planned...woohoo go Northey!!!
> ...



It makes perfect sense Shelley  And it also makes sense for you to have a birthday celebration in Kent! I tried to make our London Meet as far apart from yours as I could so that those who wish to attend both don't have two in rapid succession. I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it to Teapot Island but will try my best


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> It makes perfect sense Shelley  And it also makes sense for you to have a birthday celebration in Kent! I tried to make our London Meet as far apart from yours as I could so that those who wish to attend both don't have two in rapid succession. I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it to Teapot Island but will try my best



Thanks Northe...I can't make the London one as is my dad's bday..next time tho deffo  xxx Lots of love to all on the forum xxx Any queries re teapot island let me know  xxx


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 20, 2012)

Had just decided I was brave enough to venture to London on my own, and got as far as finding wonderfully cheap rail tickets, ?5 each way, to then think I should check my calendar before booking.  I have just found out the date clashes with my annual get-together with old work buddies from 20+ years ago.  Much as I would love to come and have another day out with you guys, and meet some more of the forum members, I really do look forward to these annual meets too and as I confirmed my attendance with them some weeks ago, don't feel I can let them down.

Sorry, I really would have loved to have had another day out.  I will try and get brave and venture even further afield in the future.  Hope you have a brilliant day - I'm sure you all will.

Tina


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> Had just decided I was brave enough to venture to London on my own, and got as far as finding wonderfully cheap rail tickets, ?5 each way, to then think I should check my calendar before booking.  I have just found out the date clashes with my annual get-together with old work buddies from 20+ years ago.  Much as I would love to come and have another day out with you guys, and meet some more of the forum members, I really do look forward to these annual meets too and as I confirmed my attendance with them some weeks ago, don't feel I can let them down.
> 
> Sorry, I really would have loved to have had another day out.  I will try and get brave and venture even further afield in the future.  Hope you have a brilliant day - I'm sure you all will.
> 
> Tina


Will miss you there Tina, have a lovely time with your work buddies x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> Had just decided I was brave enough to venture to London on my own, and got as far as finding wonderfully cheap rail tickets, ?5 each way, to then think I should check my calendar before booking.  I have just found out the date clashes with my annual get-together with old work buddies from 20+ years ago.  Much as I would love to come and have another day out with you guys, and meet some more of the forum members, I really do look forward to these annual meets too and as I confirmed my attendance with them some weeks ago, don't feel I can let them down.
> 
> Sorry, I really would have loved to have had another day out.  I will try and get brave and venture even further afield in the future.  Hope you have a brilliant day - I'm sure you all will.
> 
> Tina



I don't know, these people with busy lives!  Sorry you can't make it Tina, hope to see you soon somewhere else!


----------



## Medusa (Mar 21, 2012)

erm i am meant to be at a bike rally in cambridge this day but i may well pop in on my way through or way back will have to check a bit nearer the time, london is easy on a bike so wont be a prob.... provided i can find it lol.....


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2012)

Medusa said:


> erm i am meant to be at a bike rally in cambridge this day but i may well pop in on my way through or way back will have to check a bit nearer the time, london is easy on a bike so wont be a prob.... provided i can find it lol.....



Hope you can make it! It should be fairly easy to find I think, as it's on a big main road (not hidden away like some laces are!) although I have no idea about parking etc. as I don't drive.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hope you can make it! It should be fairly easy to find I think, as it's on a big main road (not hidden away like some laces are!) although I have no idea about parking etc. as I don't drive.



*Those elusive Laces Alan so hard to find eh!*

_*Tina

Shame you won't be there Tina is was great meeting you in Oxford and such a mind of knowledge, lets hope those old work mates of yours realise what we are going without*_


----------



## Medusa (Mar 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hope you can make it! It should be fairly easy to find I think, as it's on a big main road (not hidden away like some laces are!) although I have no idea about parking etc. as I don't drive.



i normally find a place to park the bike ok in london there are designated bike places dotted about... just have to wait for a space but much easier than a car in london for sure


----------



## gail1 (Mar 23, 2012)

got my tickets today Watch out everybody the doubl;e act of gail and steff is going to hit london lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2012)

gail1 said:


> got my tickets today Watch out everybody the doubl;e act of gail and steff is going to hit london lol



Yayyyyy!!


----------



## rustee2011 (Mar 24, 2012)

I would like to come along please


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2012)

rustee2011 said:


> I would like to come along please



thats brill rustee look forward to seeing you


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2012)

rustee2011 said:


> I would like to come along please



Excellent Rustee, I will look forward to meeting you


----------



## Nicky1970 (Mar 25, 2012)

Tickets booked! ?3.30 each way (Choo choo) and one day travelcard ?7 for underground. Bargain! 
Getting all excited now


----------



## RachelT (Mar 26, 2012)

21st  of april? i'll put the date in my diary, hopefully i'll be with you!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2012)

RachelT said:


> 21st  of april? i'll put the date in my diary, hopefully i'll be with you!



Excellent Rachel! It's been too long!  Hope you can make it.


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 27, 2012)

Better mark me as a definite now Alan, just paid ?53.50 for train tickets 


John.


----------



## Barb (Mar 28, 2012)

Hope to make it. Can I be a maybe plus 1?



Northerner said:


> The next Forum Meet will be in London
> 
> Date: Saturday, 21st April 2012 from 12:00 midday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2012)

Excellent John and of course Barb all welcome x


----------



## Mark T (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm looking forward to meeting a few people that I haven't met before


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 28, 2012)

Although this meet is "local" to me (the only reason I didn't attend last April's meet is because I lost track of what day it was), I'm not sure I'll be able to make it because of the nasty pain that's kept me housebound for a week.  (I'm on co-dydramol 10/500s, but if it's gout as I suspect it at least partly is, I should really be on colchicine.)

I hope that I'll be up and active again by the day of this meet.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> Although this meet is "local" to me (the only reason I didn't attend last April's meet is because I lost track of what day it was), I'm not sure I'll be able to make it because of the nasty pain that's kept me housebound for a week.  (I'm on co-dydramol 10/500s, but if it's gout as I suspect it at least partly is, I should really be on colchicine.)
> 
> I hope that I'll be up and active again by the day of this meet.



I hope that you are feeling much better soon Robert


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2012)

Hope you ALL have a good time in April !!


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope everyones as excited as me LOL less that 2 weeks to go


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> Hope everyones as excited as me LOL less that 2 weeks to go



Yes indeedy! Anyone else coming along, as well as those already listed?


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Yes indeedy! Anyone else coming along, as well as those already listed?



I'm still sulking I cant make it - but I will be thinking of you all while I'm exploring limerick x


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 10, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm still sulking I cant make it - but I will be thinking of you all while I'm exploring limerick x



You will be missed Di x.      But look out for the Irish chicken


There once was a nice plump chicken
Chopped up and made into a pie
It was served to a lovely lady
Who ate it and thought she would die

​


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 12, 2012)

ooooh this is soon, must see whats what....

Hope all well,


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2012)

rossi_mac said:


> ooooh this is soon, must see whats what....
> 
> Hope all well,



Hope you can make it Rossi!


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 12, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hope you can make it Rossi!



Put me down Man it's on the calender so I should be there so long as I wake up knowing what day it is, won't be on a bender, just a couple for a social catch up as it's been far too long.

take it easy

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2012)

rossi_mac said:


> Put me down Man it's on the calender so I should be there so long as I wake up knowing what day it is, won't be on a bender, just a couple for a social catch up as it's been far too long.
> 
> take it easy
> 
> Rossi



Excellent news! Looking forward to seeing you again


----------



## Mark T (Apr 12, 2012)

Is the pub going to be big enough for all of us?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Is the pub going to be big enough for all of us?



As long as we get there early enough!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 12, 2012)

Northerner said:


> As long as we get there early enough!


Is there anyone who will be there earlier then 12?  I was planning for about 11 but it will depend on the weather.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Is there anyone who will be there earlier then 12?  I was planning for about 11 but it will depend on the weather.



I'm not sure when I will be there yet Mark, haven't checked the trains yet, but will let you know. I'm certainly hoping to be there well before 12


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 13, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Is the pub going to be big enough for all of us?



_Hi Mark,

Have been to this pub a couple of times (wind down from work) and it sure is big enough.
Front is covered at present with scaffolding but is still open._


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hi Mark,
> 
> Have been to this pub a couple of times (wind down from work) and it sure is big enough.
> Front is covered at present with scaffolding but is still open._



Is it? Seems to be a trend for us - the last London pub we went to (The Shakespeare's Head on Holborn) was also covered in scaffolding!


----------



## Steff (Apr 13, 2012)

Im due to be there for midday only 40 minutes away.


----------



## gail1 (Apr 13, 2012)

my train gets in at 12 will take a taxi so about 1220 for me


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll be there if and when I get there.. My train is due in Paddington at 11.02am


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 15, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> I'll be there if and when I get there.. My train is due in Paddington at 11.02am



_Wey hay John we are really pleased you are coming, Mr Roo and I look forward to seeing you again ma lovely!_


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahh. Sazz, thank you, it will be nice to see you both again.

John.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Is it? Seems to be a trend for us - the last London pub we went to (The Shakespeare's Head on Holborn) was also covered in scaffolding!



_I sit corrected Alan, That is the pub I meant and yea tis still covered in scaffolding lol_


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _I sit corrected Alan, That is the pub I meant and yea tis still covered in scaffolding lol_



Ah, thanks Sazz  They're taking their time with it!


----------



## SimplesL (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning All

Still hoping to get there (hubbies aunt keeping stable so hopfully we don't need to rush to Chichester) & hubby has agreed to come so less likely I'll go on the underground the wrong way round!

Getting the coach from Oxford quite early as I want to go to the National Gallery beforehand (hubby checked the net & opens at 10.00am) should get to the pub about 12.30/13.00; anyone know when they stop serving food or is it an all day job?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2012)

SimplesL said:


> Morning All
> 
> Still hoping to get there (hubbies aunt keeping stable so hopfully we don't need to rush to Chichester) & hubby has agreed to come so less likely I'll go on the underground the wrong way round!
> 
> Getting the coach from Oxford quite early as I want to go to the National Gallery beforehand (hubby checked the net & opens at 10.00am) should get to the pub about 12.30/13.00; anyone know when they stop serving food or is it an all day job?



Pretty sure it's all day Lynne


----------



## Steff (Apr 16, 2012)

SimplesL said:


> Morning All
> 
> Still hoping to get there (hubbies aunt keeping stable so hopfully we don't need to rush to Chichester) & hubby has agreed to come so less likely I'll go on the underground the wrong way round!
> 
> Getting the coach from Oxford quite early as I want to go to the National Gallery beforehand (hubby checked the net & opens at 10.00am) should get to the pub about 12.30/13.00; anyone know when they stop serving food or is it an all day job?



Hi L they serve food all throughout the  day yes x


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 17, 2012)

Anybody arriving in Paddington Station on Saturday,between 11.00am and 11.30am.


John


----------



## Mark T (Apr 17, 2012)

Unfortunately it's looking like Saturday could be a bit wet - so my plan of playing out on Lincoln Inn Fields might not work.  Anyone want to be a play-thing for a 3 year old? 

It has been suggested that I take him to Hamleys but I'm not sure if I'll be able to get him out again


----------



## Steff (Apr 17, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Unfortunately it's looking like Saturday could be a bit wet - so my plan of playing out on Lincoln Inn Fields might not work.  Anyone want to be a play-thing for a 3 year old?
> 
> It has been suggested that I take him to Hamleys but I'm not sure if I'll be able to get him out again



He certainly wont want to leave after all its the biggest toy shop ive ever been in, we were lucky my lad came out with only ?85 worth of stuff lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone would be willing to meet outside the station? i know how to get to shakersphere head without issue but not so much with the penderel as ive only been once.
Thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2012)

Steff said:


> I was just wondering if anyone would be willing to meet outside the station? i know how to get to shakersphere head without issue but not so much with the penderel as ive only been once.
> Thanks.



Which station Steff? Penderel's Oak is up the road from the Shakespeare's Head and turn right at the top (where Holborn Tube station is), then it's about 5-10 minutes walk.


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Which station Steff? Penderel's Oak is up the road from the Shakespeare's Head and turn right at the top (where Holborn Tube station is), then it's about 5-10 minutes walk.



Sorry Holborn station Alan right so i should be able to make it you reckon


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2012)

Steff said:


> Sorry Holborn station Alan right so i should be able to make it you reckon



Yes, it's just down the road from there (High Holborn as opposed to Holborn for the Shakespeare's Head)


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Yes, it's just down the road from there (High Holborn as opposed to Holborn for the Shakespeare's Head)



okie coke well Il see how i get on, if u see an ambulace flying by ive been picked up through exhaustion looking for it haha


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2012)

Steff said:


> okie coke well Il see how i get on, if u see an ambulace flying by ive been picked up through exhaustion looking for it haha



What time will you get to the station Steff?


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> What time will you get to the station Steff?



12-12.15 ............... what time u due ?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2012)

Steff said:


> 12-12.15 ...............



Ah, I'll probably be there about an hour before that, but if you get stuck you can give me a call and I'll come and meet you


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Ah, I'll probably be there about an hour before that, but if you get stuck you can give me a call and I'll come and meet you



Wow your keen Alan lol, okie doke if i need to i will ring thanks


----------



## gail1 (Apr 18, 2012)

alan just wave a drink at steff and she will be there lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2012)

Pub should be bustling with the Chelsea and arsenal fans as its a 12.45 kick off x


----------



## MickyF (Apr 20, 2012)

*Meeting in london 21/4*

Hi,

Am going to try and be there on Sat but may have to work in the morning

What time do you think you'll be there til??


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2012)

MickyF said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am going to try and be there on Sat but may have to work in the morning
> 
> What time do you think you'll be there til??



Hi Micky

Il be there till 7ish


----------



## MickyF (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheers thanks Steff......hope to see you all there


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2012)

MickyF said:


> Cheers thanks Steff......hope to see you all there



Excellent Micky, I will look forward to meeting you  If anyone would like my mobile number send me a PM


----------



## Hazel (Apr 20, 2012)

Have a lovely time tomorrow at the London meet.   Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Have a lovely time tomorrow at the London meet.   Enjoy yourselves.



Thanks Hazel, we'll try!


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 20, 2012)

I definitely won't be able to make this one -- far too weak (and in pain) still.

Hope the rest of you make it through this lovely winter weather OK.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> I definitely won't be able to make this one -- far too weak (and in pain) still.
> 
> Hope the rest of you make it through this lovely winter weather OK.



I'm very sorry to hear this Robert  I hope you are feeling much better and stronger very soon, take care.


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> I definitely won't be able to make this one -- far too weak (and in pain) still.
> 
> Hope the rest of you make it through this lovely winter weather OK.



Sorry to hear that Robert get well soon xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 20, 2012)

I haven't forgotten or missed it yet and the plan is in order, I shall see you there, if you are there, when I get there or when you get there if I am still there.

See you there, then, soon.

Need a drink.....

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2012)

Hehe! See you soon!


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 20, 2012)

I won't be there for the kick off as I have to take someone to London Bridge station first.

ETA is noon...


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2012)

brightontez said:


> I won't be there for the kick off as I have to take someone to London Bridge station first.
> 
> ETA is noon...



See you there Tez x safe trip likewise Rossi


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 20, 2012)

Have a fabulous day tomorrow everyone.... So sorry I can't join you all


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2012)

Just thinking it might be a bit cold and wet for my Diabetes Fairy outfit tomorrow...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2012)

A nice sunny start to the day here, hope everyone is up and about!


----------



## Steff (Apr 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> A nice sunny start to the day here, hope everyone is up and about!



Yup even tho I'm closest then most lol, decided to get 11.19 train from home gets me in at 11.51


----------



## gail1 (Apr 21, 2012)

been up since 6am looking forward to seeing everyone Will be getting there about midday


----------



## Mark T (Apr 21, 2012)

It looks like it's going to be a nice day.  The weather radar looks fairly clear right now - lets hope nothing bubbles up too much.

Hopefully that means we might get to play in the park this morning.


----------



## rustee2011 (Apr 21, 2012)

I will be getting there via the bus - not a very long journey....see you in the afternoon


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll be walking from London Bridge station. Gotta burn off the naughty breakfast...


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 21, 2012)

In office at mo, but aim to be up in the smoke shortly after noon.


----------



## RachelT (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm running late due to the queue at the bank (and being told i'm to go in at some other time, doh!) but i'm coming, starting any minute now. I'll be a couple of hours.

Rachel


----------



## Mark T (Apr 21, 2012)

Sadly I had to leave early but it was very nice to meet some new people and also nice to see the people that I had met before 

I hope the little one was keeping you entertained whilst we were there


----------



## Steff (Apr 21, 2012)

sorry to have missed u go mark i was at the ladies lol x 

hope everyone gets home ok 

was lovely seeing u all


pics will follow from tez and alan

im soooo chuffed that saz is just as much a bad influence as gail hehe


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2012)

Home safe and sound after a lovely day  Thanks to everyone who came, it was great to meet you all


----------



## Steff (Apr 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Home safe and sound after a lovely day  Thanks to everyone who came, it was great to meet you all



Glad to see you made it home Northey, hope everyone else comes on and lets us know they got home ok x


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 21, 2012)

I just got home safely at 11pm, thanks everyone for a nice day, cant stop, cuppa waiting for me..


----------



## Steff (Apr 21, 2012)

Pleased you got home ok John

Hope it tastes as good as that latte


----------



## alisonz (Apr 22, 2012)

So sorry I couldn't join you   Whens the next one and I'll get to that lol Glad you all had a good time though xx


----------



## Steff (Apr 22, 2012)

alisonz said:


> So sorry I couldn't join you   Whens the next one and I'll get to that lol Glad you all had a good time though xx



Next ones in Glasgow or there's one in Kent on fifth may


----------



## Mark T (Apr 22, 2012)

Alison, there is a calender here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=22971

The next London one is November, but there are a few before that.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 22, 2012)

Steff said:


> im soooo chuffed that saz is just as much a bad influence as gail hehe



_I heard that young lady and I'll have you know I'm an angel, it was just a shame that my halo slipped yesterday!

We got home just before midnight and want to say from me and Mr Roo we had a great time and enjoyed seeing the the regulars as well as the new peeps too!

Hey Gail you was on a mission love leaving us behind in your dust cloud as you pegged it out the door!

Tez I hope you enjoyed your Chinese mate and your walk after!

John glad you got home ok and only beat us by an hour so that was good going

Hugs to all and thanks for a great giggle, was just what the Dr ordered!_


----------



## gail1 (Apr 22, 2012)

was a very good day meeting old friends and new sorry i slipped away so fast but nearly missed my train got home about 10pm. at least i got a hug from tez lol take care all


----------



## Steff (Apr 22, 2012)

gail1 said:


> was a very good day meeting old friends and new sorry i slipped away so fast but nearly missed my train got home about 10pm. at least i got a hug from tez lol take care all



I'd of given u a kiss though lol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2012)

Only took 4 pictures!

My brother John:






Brightontez, Gail1 and Rossi-Mac:





SimplesL's hubby, MarkT and son:





Steff, SimplesL and hubby:


----------



## Steff (Apr 22, 2012)

Great quality pictures there Alan .... First time in a long time I've been happy to see a picture of myself without wincing


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2012)

And a couple courtesy of MarkT:

Gail looking very 'relaxed'


----------



## alisonz (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the pictures   Can't wait til I can catch up with you all again xx


----------



## alisonz (Apr 22, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Alison, there is a calender here: http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=22971
> 
> The next London one is November, but there are a few before that.



Thanks Mark I'm aiming for the birmingham one and the London one in November


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 22, 2012)

Steff said:


> I'd of given u a kiss though lol



_I bet she would have too Gail, little strumpet she is but as for you Gail well, you had more than 1 hug from Tezza, so what you got we haven't eh? lol

Glad you got home ok and didn't miss your train though, x_


----------



## SimplesL (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi

Just to say had a good time meeting up with you all. Mark your little lad was lovely; a very nice lunch and Ian & I had a great walk to the embankment & then along it to Parliament square over to the Churchill war rooms. 

I even got Ian to walk through the Park (made friends with a squirrel - at least that's what he said his name was!) to Buckingham Palace (they wouldn't let me run part of the marathon course to the end - I could have managed that last little stretch). 

Walked up Bauckingham Palace Road to Victoria coach to Oxford waiting & was home about 8pm.

Good to know everyone home safe & sound
Have a good week
Lynne


----------



## Steff (Apr 23, 2012)

SimplesL said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to say had a good time meeting up with you all. Mark your little lad was lovely; a very nice lunch and Ian & I had a great walk to the embankment & then along it to Parliament square over to the Churchill war rooms.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great day for you both, pleased you got home safe, think we all left the pub about 8 lol x


----------



## traceycat (Apr 23, 2012)

sounds like a good time was had by all 
great pics.


----------



## shiv (Apr 23, 2012)

Going to hold my hands up and say I completely forgot this was happening 

Busy thinking about cheering at the marathon yesterday and the upcoming work at week - I spent most of the day in bed!


----------



## Steff (Apr 23, 2012)

shiv said:


> Going to hold my hands up and say I completely forgot this was happening
> 
> Busy thinking about cheering at the marathon yesterday and the upcoming work at week - I spent most of the day in bed!



Let you off this time Shiv lol
Also Micky never turned up despite asking on the friday what time we were turning up lol


----------

